# Philips Steuerung CNC 432 von 1988



## Rodewijn (27 August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier eine Maho Fräsmaschine, die nicht mehr laufen will. An Hand der Informationen der Maschinenbediener, hört es sich nach einem Problem mit dem Philips CNC 432 an. Die Maschine wollte zuerst nicht mehr in den Zustand kommen, dass eine Referenzfahrt möglich war. Wenige Momente danach versagte auch noch die exotische Grafikkarte. Das letzte macht die genaue Diagnose auch nicht einfacher. Er hat dann entdeckt das einige Späne auf die Rückseite vom VME-Bus vielleicht kurze Zeit einen Kurzschluss verursacht haben könnten. Es unwahrscheinlich, aber hat jemand vielleicht noch solche uralte Philips VME-bussystem-Teile im Keller herumliegen und möchte es vielleicht für wenig Geld verkaufen? Dann könnte ich durch austäuschen vielleicht den Fehler noch finden.

Gruss,

Rodewijn.


----------

